# A pic



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very happy with this shot. Thought I share it and see what people think

Modena Spider in central Ginza (in front of the Apple store)









*thanks SkylineGTR_guy for the hosting


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Thats one seriously cool pic!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Too busy "reading" about applied physics to comment


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Beautiful pic mate , hope i can get that good with my 10d one day 

Andy


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Every time I try to take a picture someone either gets in the way or something else screws up the shot  Oh well, atleast we have people like you to show us good ones


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Superb pic Dino


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome Dino.
Looks like one of the cars from Art Sports near me.


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

Great pic dino, high res PLZ?!?!


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful Dino... excellent work! :smokin: 

DJ


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

glad you like it...sorry no hi-res...I only made it to upload it

Now...back to my applied physics lessons


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Superb pic!

Ever thought about changing your profession to snazzy, jazzy, gay photographer


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Dino,

Amazing picture, very tastefully modified Modena  

Got your email


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pic. When did you pick up your Modena, DCD?  

Cya O!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Its fantastic Dino! (The car, and the photo)


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Dino,

Wicked picture. Please explain, to a layman, how it works.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Howsie, if Dino doesn't mind I'll attempt to explain a step by step how to...

I use photoshop CS.

on the work space options the following are set to on..
colour,
History,
Layers,
Navigator are all set to on. (check box) go window, then simply check the items you want.


get a good photo !! not easy.

Then highlight the area you wish to keep (I use lasso tool)

you can do a contro c at this point just in case you write over the subject..
Then paste this into a new windo..

Then you go to select tab, then select inverse. This will highlight the background.

Then click Image, Adjustments, hue/Saturation

Wind the saturation right down and you should have a black and white image.

Then you go to the effects tools, click Filter, then choose the effects you wich to add to the background.

I like Gaussian Blur, to a really low setting ilke 1.5 pixels or so, just to take the edge off the background.

you can then leave it like that if you are happy, or to go really cool you will need to have saved the original lassoo of the subject.

you create new layer, click layer, New.
and then do a control V to paste the original lassoo object into another layer.

you should now have, background,
Layer 1
Layer 2 on your tool bar,

If for some reason the new layer is obscuring the lasso layer then simply drag it to the top on the layer tool.

now select the blank layer (in the middle) using the paint bucket tool fill it with a solid colour of your choice, greens and browns work well.

then adjust the opacity of the layer using the tool bar options on the side of your work space. wind it down to something like 15% or so, again to your preference.

(This technique is good to give a sepia finish to a photo for oldy worldy pics of modern images.)

I am by no means as experienced as Dino but I like to play about with Photoshop, it is a lifetimes persuit to learn it all though  

Have fun.

my attempt...








after 5 minutes









hope this helps
Steve


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

I don't have Photoshop... And have been struggling with paintshop pro (and failing - can't get a decent selection to work with) - can anyone do similar to this piccy?

http://freespace.virgin.net/jon.polarbear/F1.jpg 

email is [email protected] if anyone manages!

Cheers
Jon


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

heheheh taxed!!










i think i can do this with most cars, i turned Gez's bayside blue into midnight purple lol

the ferrari was a bit botchedand rushed


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

rofl, nice stuff by all involved


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Dino dalle Einsteinare you are a wonderful man !!

     

J.

nice 'rari !!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I would just like to add.....


On the topic of Photoshop.......my old man is an architect and also "dabbles" in dtp........he has spent years using photoshop (and corel draw, and illustrator and god knows what else) and can do amazing things with it when he wants to modify pictures of buildings with glass, reflections etc etc.

Can I get him to make cool stuff out of any of the admittedly few pictures of my 34..............can I bollox, and before long it wont matter even if he does !!! pmsl !!

J.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Not bad for a 2 min job if I do say so myself.

http://www.gtr.us.tt/upload/spider2.jpg









*hmmm....img tags not working?


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

ye skyline guy, i cud of dun that


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SteveC said:


> Howsie, if Dino doesn't mind I'll attempt to explain a step by step how to...
> 
> I use photoshop CS.
> 
> ...


Just seen this Steve. Thanks. Something to attempt whilst sitting on a plane.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

*Whilst we are on the subject....*

Master the paths command and the world will be your photoshop oyster


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

*Oops....*

I forgot to comment on the quality photography. :smokin:


----------

